# Macosx For juniors



## CharlieJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello,
To introduce juniors to this site we should have a junior section, which would be only for juniors (like me) and have mini mods only for the junior section (I could be one)


----------



## symphonix (Apr 24, 2006)

Hehehe ... we shall call them "mini-mods".


----------



## powermac (Apr 25, 2006)

Is Mac Teens still around ?


----------



## fryke (Apr 25, 2006)

Hm... I guess that'd further warrant for double-posts etc.  Imagine a teen-user having a problem. He posts it to the "mini" section, doesn't get an answer which really helps. Does he now post it to the "real" section himself? Or does a "mini-mod" create an additional thread? I don't think it'd really help...


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2006)

Nah, its all an excuse for CJ to get mod powers, so he can take over and eject the rest of us, mwahahhahahahahah .

We could have a teen section that just redirected to myspace though


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 25, 2006)

it would be better advice from a kids point of view because you grown ups dont make sense to us sometimes.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 25, 2006)

The position of mod is a highly responsible one; not suitable for someone under 18.....no, make that 25....er, better make that 35.....no, wait, make that........


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:
			
		

> it would be better advice from a kids point of view because you grown ups dont make sense to us sometimes.



Why not start up your own forum that would be dedicated to the younger generation Mac users?  Of course, I don't know how you could possibly find out if someone who's 35 for example decided to join the forum and fake that he was a teenager.

But the option is there.  You can create your own forum and have it geared for younger MacHeads or TechHeads that migh be interested.  Let your friends know and you might even possibly let those friends that are closest to you help in moderating the forum.

Just a thought. ::angel::


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 25, 2006)

good idea but i cannot get web space


----------



## ora (Apr 26, 2006)

Try here: http://www.forumsplace.com/

ora


----------



## powermac (Apr 26, 2006)

There is Yahoo, Google, and perhaps MSN groups you could start and make yourself the Mod.


----------



## BlueFusion6851 (May 2, 2006)

I would join 
I feel so over my head right now... I'm a big car geek, not a computer geek. It would be nice to meet more kids my age that are on the same page as me.


----------



## bobw (May 3, 2006)

http://macteens.com/forums/


----------

